# Infanta Quezon | Project, Construction, Street View and Skyline



## Bardia Saeedi (May 8, 2015)

Interesting city. Very green!


----------



## City of Kan-Imelda (Nov 11, 2014)

It is still rural but very promising City for development


----------



## City of Kan-Imelda (Nov 11, 2014)

Congratulations Infanta for over all most competetive Municipality in the country for its category. Someday you will be an economic powerhouse of the east.


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Aerial View
*
CTTO


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

Soon to Open!!!

*JOLLIBEE INFANTA QUEZON*

CTTO


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*AA's Place Hotel & Restaurant*

CTTO


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*QUEZELCO II Modern Building*

CTTO


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Claro M Recto Hospital*

New hospital located in Brgy. Gumian

CTTO


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*City Savings Bank*

CTTO


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Mang Inasal Infanta*

CTTO


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Another Aerial View*

CTTO


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Tulay sa Magsaysay*

CTTO


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

May Mang Inasal na,, Malapit na din ang Jollibee. Ano kaya ang susunod,,sana SM or Puregold na,,wishful thinking


----------



## City of Kan-Imelda (Nov 11, 2014)

Justcallmemaybe said:


> *Tulay sa Magsaysay*
> 
> CTTO


Naayos na ba yung naputolna tulay papuntang Infanta yung Querocip Bridge ba yun?


----------



## City of Kan-Imelda (Nov 11, 2014)

Justcallmemaybe said:


> May Mang Inasal na,, Malapit na din ang Jollibee. Ano kaya ang susunod,,sana SM or Puregold na,,wishful thinking


Hindi na malayong mangyari na magkaroon ng SM o ng iba pang Mall sa Infanta.


----------



## City of Kan-Imelda (Nov 11, 2014)

Justcallmemaybe said:


> *Claro M Recto Hospital*
> 
> New hospital located in Brgy. Gumian
> 
> CTTO


Kailangan ng mas malaking modernong ospital sa Infanta bilang isang sentro.


----------



## City of Kan-Imelda (Nov 11, 2014)

Justcallmemaybe said:


> *AA's Place Hotel & Restaurant*
> 
> CTTO


Bilang paghahanda sa lumalagong turismo sa Infanta at mga karatig bayan, dapat manghikayat ng mga mamumuhunan sa mga resort at mga malalking hotel ang pamahalaang bayan.


----------



## City of Kan-Imelda (Nov 11, 2014)

Justcallmemaybe said:


> *Aerial View
> *
> CTTO


Napakalawak pa ng lupa sa Infanta pwedeng pwede pang tayuan ng planadong makabagong Lungsod. Ang pangarap ko sa Infanta ay maging isang Beach front City na gaya ng sa Miami at Rio de Janero na kung saan ay malawak na public beach kung saan ay pwedeng maligo at maglibang ang mga tao ng Infanta at mga turista.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ *With all photos must provide sources, credits*


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Ongoing Construction of Jollibee Infanta*

Credit to FB user Randy Mabras Bellen


----------

